# Need Wiring Help - PLEASE!!!



## mpisani (Jun 11, 2015)

I have a 2013 Altima, Bose but no navigation. I'm putting in a Pioneer AVH4100-NEX. I know I may not need every wire with all the components I have, but I don't want to get into it without understanding where everything should go. I'd appreciate any and all help as to what get's wired to what. Here's what I have

*Pioneer plug for back of radio*
Green - really long for parking brake? How does this get wired?
Black
Yellow
Red
Blue (tagged System Remote Control)
Purple/White (tagged Reverse-Gear Signal input)
Yellow/Black (tagged Mute)
Orange/White
Green
Green/Black
Purple
Purple/Black
White
White/Black
Gray
Gray/Black


*Metra 70-7553 Wiring Harness*
Yellow
Blue/White
Black
Red
Orange
Gray (RCA PLUG)
White (RCA PLUG)
Purple (RCA PLUG)
Green (RCA PLUG)

I'm assuming the RCA plugs on the wiring harness take the place of the last 8 I listed from the radio.
So then I assume it's Black-to-Black, Yellow-to-Yellow and Red-to-Red.
If that's correct that leaves the 
Blue (tagged System Remote Control)
Purple/White (tagged Reverse-Gear Signal input)
Yellow/Black (tagged Mute)
Orange/White
Green (long for parking brake)
What do you do with these???

Then I have these

*ASWC-1 steering wheel control*
Black (male plug)
Red
Black
Pink
Green/White
Gray/Red
Green/Yellow
Yellow/Green
Gray/Blue
Blue/Pink
Black/Green

Come with a female plug with a Brown and a Brown/White coming off of it. Do I need this???

*AX-NIS32SWC*
This has a wide white plug at one end and a smaller black plug at the other. The only hanging wires on this are
Black
Red
Green
Black (male plug)
Yellow RCA PLUG)

*40-NI12 Antenna Adapter*
This looks pretty simple. Coming out of the plug is a black wire with an antenna plug on the end of it. But it also has a blue wire coming out of the plug. What do you do with that?

PLEASE HELP!!!!

Thanks,
Matt


----------

